# hi all...



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, just thought id intro my self, im sarah, im 26 and after a long long battle we are now in the middle of our first ivf cycle at Holly House in Essex, started the stimulation injections yesterday, so hope to have eggs collected in about 12 days or so!  although i had my 9 year old son with no problem at all, i have since discovered that i have a whole list of problems including cervical cancer..... twice, blocked tubes, adhesions, P.I.D, endometriosis, cysts (just to name a few!) so i had no chance of concieving naturally despite previously trying for 7 years.  so now its fingers crossed that ivf will work for us!  i will keep u up dated....  sarah...xx

just wanted to add that on the day of starting ivf, my wonderful partner proposed to me!  of course i said yes, he wanted to wait until pregnancy test day but couldnt wait...lol he gave me a lovely speech about it being a day for new beginings and so on and produced this gorgous ring! bless him...lol xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to Fertility Friends  You will meet lots of people on here to support you through your journey  I am a few days ahead of you because I started stimming last week and am due for ec next week. You should join a cycle buddies board where you can talk to lots of other people going through treatment at the same time (I am on the Sept/Oct but you would probably be on the Oct/Nov but just pick whichever one suits you, you will be made to feel welcome by either  )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

 

Love
Bear
xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, thanks for that info, i will do, i think it would be a great help and think this is a fantastic site!  im just having a nose around at mo...lol its great to see im not the only one in this situation as it certainly can feel like it at times! especially as i come from big family with 6 brothers and sisters and 14 nieces and nephews, so no one else in the family has ever had probs getting preg, just me, but luckily, they have all been fantastic! xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Sarah louise 

I forgot to tell you it's worth going into the chat room in the evenings too.  It's nice to talk to someone instantly about treatment and things.  There are usually some of us in there from 7pm onwards.  If there is no one in there when you go in keep popping back to check 

Hope to chat to you soon 


Bear
xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi sarah Louise

Welcome to ff. I have been on this site for a couple of weeks now and find it really usefull. I am currently 6 days into injecting for my first icsi/blastocyst cycle. Going for my first scan tommorrow morning to see if there are any developments!!!   

Where is Holly Hall  It was suggested to me, but i couldn't find any info.  I am at Bourn Hall in Cambridge.  This site is wonderful for answering all those silly questions that are niggling away at you. Some one always comes up with the right advise.

Have you tried Cycle Buddies yet?
All Girls together at the same time. Its fab

Good Luck, and hope all goes well with the injections

Doyle


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sarah Louise....welcome to FF 

Congratulations on your engagement....what a lovely DF you have. Hope you've found the cycle buddies ok, they'll make you very welcome.

Loads of luck with this cycle,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi to doyle , thank u for replyin to me, its great to chat to others who actually 'do' understand! holly house is in buckhurst hill, near ilford, essex, its rated at 4th best in country so i hope for good results.  iv heard of bourne hall before, prob on discovery health channel as watch it all the time...lol  injections going well though they do hurt a fair bit at times but it will be worth it in the end i hope.  i had a scan yesterday to check things were ok and they are all going as planned so far, so i do hope your scan tmrw is what it should be, im sure it will.  have just left a post on cycle buddies to see if anyone local to me, its shocking how many of us are going through this yet we all feel so alone most of the time!  so pleased we have a site like this available to us, its so handy, any way, take care and all the best for tmrw, will catch up with u and see how u are going, take care, sarah...xx

hi to lizzy, thank u for welcome and congrats, im over the moon with the proposal, it was a great day he chose, as it was 1st ivf day aswell as the edd i was given 9 years ago for my son, quite ironic really...lol found buddies ok, left a post there, take care and will chat again soon i hope, love sarah...xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

well, iv spent the morning having a good nosey about, and i think im more nervous than i was b4!  it really hits home when u read through everyones posts of this rollercoaster we find ourselves on! i wish everyone the best of luck and i will be thinking of u all and checking everyones progress along the way  , love sarah...xxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Sarah Louise 

Thanks for the reply.

Had my scan today. Not what i expected. I have only 2 eggs on one side 0 on the other. I thought it might not be high amounts but was expecting at least 4/6. felt really down today. As its my first cycle wasn't sure where we go from here.

Bourn have increased my gonal f to 450 per day to see if it changes any thing. I have to go back on Monday for another scan. Proberely wont do blastocyst now as i need at least 6 eggs. But now hoping i have enough just to get to e/c and tfr.

I will have a long wait over the weekend, but trying not to worry to much, as i cant change what happens.

Hope all is well with you.

Dee (Doyle)


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Dee(Doyle)

Hope you don't mind me answering you.
I'm currently on the 2ww on my first cycle of ICSI.
When I started my stim injections , I got all the nfo wrong and I thought that if I had more than 10 follicle my treatment would be stopped, but apparently it was if I had more than 10 on each ovary (I'm sure all hospitals are different)
I was taking 225 of gonal f every evening and had 8 follicles , this remained the same on a couple of scans and then on another scan they said I had made another two and due to the hospital wanting a few more of them o reach a bigger size , they changed the original date of what was going to be my egg retieval and I had to carry on injecting for another couple of days , when I went back after the weekend, i had got another one.
I'm sure that the reason that they scan us so much is so that they can change you medication when necessary to help you get a few more.
Try not to worry,take what they have told you and try to keep positive.
Least by scanning you they know whats going on and can help change it.
Best of luck

Ruby Mariax


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ruby

Thanks for your support. feeling abit brighter today. Accepted that i just have to keep positive and see what monday brings. Bit emotional, cant really talk to people about it, but its so easy to post messages to explain how i feel. 
Thanks for listening
I will let you know what happens on monday.

How many days do you have left

sending you lots of luck   

Dee


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Dee,

Glad your feeling a bit better, im really hope that you gain  some more by monday.
I will know by Thursday, if its a negative I will use my frosties as soon as they let me.
I didnt really get emotional until after the et, and then I went downhill. 

Have a good weekend

Ruby


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi dee, thanks for letting me know how u got on, i know u feel disappointed right now but keep chin up, some are better than none, but i do agree with ruby, its still early days and they can boost your meds if they feel u have had a poor response.  all these scans are a good thing, but they can be mis-leading as in your case as u now feel that u havent responded as well as u had hoped but im sure everything will be just fine. its been a long wknd for me too as iv got scan on tue which will be 1st 1 since starting stimming stage, not sure what to expect really, had period pains since the 2nd day which i think is proof that my ovaries are responding...i hope!  but i will let u know how i do.  just having bad time at mo, ended up tearing muscle in my thigh yesterday so cant really keep myself busy as i usually would, its so painful, not really sure how im meant to look after it?  so if anyone has any advice there, it would be greatfully accepted...lol

any way, spk soon, hope iv helped, love sarah....xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Sorry to hear you have hurt yourself. thanks for all the support, i am really getting a lot from this site. I didn't really get a pains as such until day7. I just had a dull ache over my ovaries, which i took as a good sign.

feeling positive re tomorrow. Have told work that i wont be in all day. Didn't really want to go back in just incase its not good news.  Been looking around the site and found out more info re only 2 follies, hopefully all is not lost, and they can do iui as a last resort.

sending you all lots of luck for the next few days.

I will let you know what happens.

Love Dee


----------

